# looking for crib and weights...



## ashandri (Sep 13, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can find a used crib or exercise weights?


----------



## janaadam (Aug 23, 2010)

ashandri said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a used crib or exercise weights?


yes i have one used crib in a very good condition color is white


----------



## ashandri (Sep 13, 2009)

Do you have pictures? What area do you live in? Cost?


----------



## janaadam (Aug 23, 2010)

living in maadi the price is 650


----------

